

Ask HN: Do you think AI will be key for solving the problems mankind faces? - brennoferreira

I have been studying a lot about artificial intelligence, more precisely machine learning, and I am fascinated with all the possibilities. AI can help solve hard problems in our society.<p>From business problems, marketing, autonomous machines, to health related problems, AI seems to fit into everything. I have been amazed by all the new possibilities smart machines can have in order to help us improve our lives.<p>I am curious to know what you all think about this subject? Do you share the same excitement as me?
======
anigbrowl
Yes, but it's only as good as people's willingness to trust it. Look at the
'skeptical' response to climate change, where an imperfect but still quite
impressive body of scientific work is dismissed as little more than hocus-
pocus by people who feel their economic interests to be threatened by the
obvious strategic responses.

